# St. Simons/South East Georgia



## Crabby_84 (Sep 25, 2003)

Hey guys im new to these boards. I am currently a student in athens and have been looking for a pier fishing website/beach fishing i believe i found it! Kool! Im a super avid fisherman...i took this semester off so nothing would get in the way i catch a ton of fish usually fishing down near st. simons off there pier and off the public access beaches there....nothing is more exciting then landing a five foot sand shark infront of 100+ swimming tourists......anyway are there any south georgia fishermen/women on here and tell me where ya fish or what ya use:? i catch all my own bait in one of my 3 cast nets....a 7' superspreader, a 6' old salt, and a 5' old salt. I love to catch sharks and large spadefish this time of year. For the spades i use cut pieces of shrimp i catch with my net...for the sharks i use mullet. I see you cant post pictures on here but i got a few good ones of my 20lb bonnethead that i caught on 9/18/03 and a nice 3lb spadefish. I cant wait for any responces...about anything!!!


-billy


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey Crabby to post pics all you need to do is donate to the site (minimum of $10 and you get supporter status which allows you to do all kinds of neat stuff(post polls, pics....) Go to bottom left side where it says support to see how. Trust me this site is worth it. Emmanuel will probably be the man to talk to for your side of town. I feel ya on them sharks. Adrenaline rush for sure, only thing better is them monster reds in the surf! Tight Lines!


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Allrighty then, another GA boy. You may want to try Tybee Island Pier. It's alot closer to you than St. Simmons and the fishing is GOOD.Alot of sharks are caught on Tybee.Bonnettheads, lemons, Atlantic Sharpnose, Spiny Dogfish, Spinner sharks, and Black Tips. They allso catch Spadefish. I have landed a bunch of 3' and 4' sharks over the years and have seen some go alot bigger. I also catch my own shrimp and mullet not too far from the pier. There is no web site for Tybee but like FL Fisherman said Emanuel keeps us informed. He lives down there and can tell you more. I just go down 8-10 times a year to fish. Oh yea, welcome to the board. Would like to see some pics of big sharks.


----------



## Crabby_84 (Sep 25, 2003)

sure pics are tight my email is posted in my profile...i have sent some pics to the the feedback thing....i missed catching the world record bonnethead by 2 lbs 1 ounce so i can catch them major.,....i have also landed a 7 foot bull and a 6 foot blacktip , the largest ray i have caught was 154lbs....im not unfamiliar with very large fish from land....but pics are also welcome send me a pic and i can send ya some kool o btw....i would love to fish with yall some time or something i am currently training my girlfriend into a master fisher....to you all i prolly sound like a lot of hot air or whatever but im serious this website is tight and im looking foward to participating in your convos and fishing expeditions? 



-billy


----------



## saltyweeks (Sep 15, 2003)

I don't get to that area often but when I do I always fish at the St. Simons pier, because my mother lives on the island now. I am much more of a 'small game' fisherman though it is fun to watch you big tackle guys work. I went to St. Simons last month and caught upwards of 100 croaker in two days off of the pier. While I was there I got to see some of the sharks landed. Keep us informed of what's going on in the area when you go there--and make sure to take note of the action the 'little guys' are having.


----------



## Crabby_84 (Sep 25, 2003)

Fo shizzle my nizzle


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

Crabby you need to realize that this isn't really a college and teenage crowd you are conversing with so the snoop dogg references aren't really gonna work so well.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Crabby_84 said:


> *Fo shizzle my nizzle *


I'm college age and I don't think I have ever said that! But seriously, yeah, you don't need to use whatever slang the kids these days are using? By the way, what are they using? Because I have no idea.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey Crabby,

I'm with Bluerunner and Emanuel. I have no idea what your talking about.....I'm 35 something. Please be a little clearer for us "not hip" guys. We here on the board all have different backgrounds/agegroups and it would be better to post stuff that everyone can understand. My .02 cents. No insult indended. Looking forward to your reports.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

yeah i'm in college at clemson right now i was just letting crabby know that not everybody knows all the slang and stuff young people use, I am able to speak and type fine where everybody can understand me even though I am also able to converse in the slang terms like "fo' shizzle my nizzle," which basically means "for sure." I'm just saying for ease of communication speak like a normal person.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Bluerunner,

I myself have to work on my writing......Bad spelling, grammer,syntax and sentence stucture. At least you can do both....write well and understand current slang. I can not do either.


----------



## Crabby_84 (Sep 25, 2003)

Im sorry was being stupid its the weekend time to fish!


----------



## gasurffish (Jul 27, 2003)

*Try Jekyll Island*

Jekyll is not near as crowded as St Simons and sometimes a crowd can be counter productive on the beach ie nature lovers bad press can hurt fishing such as controls (no shark fishing). Just a thought .


----------



## saltyweeks (Sep 15, 2003)

I checked out Jeykll last time I was there. It looks great. Where do you fish and what do you catch?


----------



## Crabby_84 (Sep 25, 2003)

I have fished at the jekyll pier hundreds of times....there seems to be a lot of drum off it, i always manage to catch some puppy drum off my shrimp..also a great deal of flounder and whiting off the corners ...the current is always pretty rough at the pier with a rocky bottom. Good drum and crab fishing there, the world record flounder was also caught at that pier....just a thought


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

Actually crabby, the world record flounder were caught in Fla. and NY. North Carolina's 20+ pound state record flounder was caught at Snow's Cut, Gorgia's 15+ pounder was at North Jetty St. Mary's, and South Carolina's two records were caught at Murrell's Inlet and South Santee.


----------



## Crabby_84 (Sep 25, 2003)

why do i have the feeling i just got told...lol woops, thanks for the knowledge smack.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

The state record flounder was caught at the Jekyll Pier, FYI. I've never fished it, but plan to soon when the flounder come in good. I want a doormat for my cooler.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

What E, you looking to catch the new GA state record? Good luck.


----------



## saltyweeks (Sep 15, 2003)

I've noticed the currents get pretty strong on those Georgia piers--much stronger than I'm used to dealing with in NC. Do you guys just use more weight (and bigger rods) or what?


----------



## Crabby_84 (Sep 25, 2003)

I personally too find the current to be the strongest i have fished .... i think its because of the huge tide changes and the massive amount of water flowing into the rivers....salty i noticed that the tides are much weaker going out...becoming low tide.. then they are becoming high tide..you prolly already knew that though lol but yeah umm i usually use my 10 foot rod on the surf with 3 ounce on 4 foot of 120lb leader with a 6/0 mustad. On the pier i love to use like 1 ounce on a carolina rig let it hit the bottom then reel up like a foot works wonderfully, note that wont work with the tides comming in , if im bottom fishing off the pier i have found that off jekyll 2-3 ounces is perfect o yeah if you want to catch some big fish off the jekyll pier try the left side corner if it still is not ropped off the left side tip of the pier facing st. simons has an amazing whiting hole and i have seen some monsters drug outa it..salty when you going there? im going to be there this weekend sat and sunday and maybe friday night getting bait , mullet about a foot long, for sat morning when i go shark fishing hoping to hook up with a nice one in the surf if that fails im off the one of the piers, st. simons prolly, ask as many questions as you can about that ill be sure to help!

-crabby


----------



## gasurffish (Jul 27, 2003)

*Jekyll island this coming weekend*

If everything goes ok my crew and myself will be fishing Jekyll this weekend probably Sat off the north end facing St. Simons. Would be glad to say Hello to anyone of the forum


----------



## Crabby_84 (Sep 25, 2003)

what time on sat? ill be there!


----------



## gasurffish (Jul 27, 2003)

*Jekyll island*

Will probably be down there between 7-8 am I usually spend the whole day unless not biting then will move I do not fish from the pier , to crowded for me . Hope the bait fish will be running do not like having to buy squid or shrimp. We also like to put out several rods with various rigs.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Fo Shizzle is a cool part of it the other part of the phrase is not cool.I know what it means.Being close to the city I hear alot of that.But thats cool though Hoss.


----------

